# Sorry couldn’t resist



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Now that's funny!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Reminds me of what the Texans call a Turd Blossom!

We have our share!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

LOL!!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey there's a guy in new York I think that puts a potted tree in the pot holes with the idea better to go around the there than through the pot hole


----------



## Hobbit With A Slingshot (Mar 14, 2017)

Oh, so that's why off-road equipped trucks are so popular in the midwest! :rofl:


----------

